# تصنيف زيوت المحركات الديزل والبنزين



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 يونيو 2011)

تلعب زيوت المحركات دوراً مهماً في استمرار عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته وهي شبيه بذلك الدور الذي يقوم به الدم في الكائنات الحية.
ولا يوجد أي سائل يحقق عمل المحرك ولا يؤثر على فترة خدمته مثل زيت المحرك.
فزيوت المحركات الجيدة تعتبر زيوت تتمتع بثبات عالي للأكسدة أثناء الاحتراق داخل المحرك وتحفظ مستوى الزيت بالشكل المطلوب والصحيح أثناء التشغيل في الظروف الصعبة، كذلك من مميزات زيت المحرك الجيد أن يكون له قدرة ضخ سريعة عند إنخفاض درجات الحرارة لضمان تزيت أجزاء المحرك بصورة كاملة عند بداية التشغيل وبالتالي حمايته من البلى والتآكل وبنفس الوقت تعمل هذه الزيوت على تبريد المحرك اثناء التشغيل ، لان سخونة المحرك الزائدة سوف تؤدي الى انفجار المحرك ناهيك عن الخسارة المادية من جراء ذلك.
ان وجود الزيوت بأنواع مختلفة وماركات متعددة تجعل من سائق محترف يخطىء في اختيار زيوت المحركات الصحيحة للمحرك المعين ، اضافة الى ان مواصفات الزيوت المعلن عنها او المشار اليها على علبة الزيت قد لا تعكس المواصفات الحقيقية لهذه الزيوت.

اذن كيف نختار ماركة زيت المحرك ؟ وبماذا نعتمد عند اختيارنا لهذه الماركات ؟ كذلك قد يتسأل البعض عن الفترة اللازمة لتغيير الزيت من المحرك. متى وكيف يتم ذلك ؟ لماذا تسوّد بعض الزيوت بعد السير لبعض المئات من الكيلو مترات؟ ولماذا بعضها تبقى نقية وصافية حتى بعد قطع مسافات طويلة؟
هذا ما سنحاول ان نجيب علية في هذه المقالة وبصورة مختصرة:
ان الاساس في اختيار ماركة زيت معينة لمحرك سيارة معينة هو اتباع الارشادات والتعاليم الموضوعة للتشغيل تأتي مرفقة في دفتر من قبل مصنعي محركات السيارات ، لكن كيف يتم الاختيار لماركة الزيوت اذا كانت السيارة قديمة او ان البيانات المرفقة فيها والارشادات من حيث التشغيل غير كافية او انها فُقدت ، في هذه الحالة يجب ان يختار الشخص بنفسة ماركة الزيت لمحركة لكي يعمل المحرك بالصورة الصحيحة دون الاخلال بعمل المحرك وذلك عن طريق الآتي : اختيار الزيت من حيث اللزوجة حسب جمعية مهندسي السيارت الامريكية
Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE)، وفئات الزيوت من حيث الجودة ( الاداء) حسب معهد البترول الامريكي API (American Petroleum Institute).او حسب الجمعية الاوربية لمصنعي السيارات (Association des Constructers Europeans d'Automobiles) ACEA))

1. زيوت المحركات والاختيار حسب التصنيف من حيث اللزوجة : SAE .
تأسس هذا التصنيف عام 1911 م ويعتبر معيار عالمي ينظم لزوجة الزيوت وليس له أي علاقة من حيث جودة الزيوت واستخدامها لمحركات معينة للمحركات المختلفة هذا التصنيف يحتوي على ست فئات شتوية وخمس فئات صيفية لزيوت المحركات فئات اللزوجة الشتوية هي
( 0W ,5W, 10W, 15W, 20W, 25W ) SAE
فئات اللزوجة الصيفية هي ( 20, 30,40,50,60 ) SAE
وللتوضيح نأخذ هذا المثال : SAE 10W-40 وهو عادة يكتب على علبة الزيت ، ماذا تعني هذه الرموز الموجودة على علبة الزيت ؟
SAE 40 - درجة اللزوجة الصيفية الرقم (40) يعني استخدام الزيت في الصيف
فكلما كان الرقم كبيرا كلما كان الزيت وبدرجة كبيرة سوف يحافظ على لزوجته عند التسخين الزائد عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة للهواء الخارجي كذلك المحرك يتأثر بارتفاع درجات الحرارة ومن مهام استخدام الزيوت إنها عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة تحافظ وبدرجة كبيرة على لزوجتها من أجل المحافظة على المحرك .
أما وجود SAE 10W – درجة اللزوجة في الشتاء يعطينا معلومات عن استخدام الزيت لفصل الشتاء W- تعني " winter" "شتاء" فكلما كان الرقم صغيرا كلما كان الزيت وبصورة كبيرة سوف يحافظ على سيولته في الطقس البارد عند بداية تشغيل المحرك ويمكن كتابة الحرف( ش) بدلا من الحرف Wؤهو يعني شتاء كذلك.
أما الزيوت العامة ( التي يمكن استخدامها في فصل الصيف والشتاء ) فيرمز لها:
SAE 10W – 40 حيث تجمع درجة اللزوجة الشتوية والصيفية معاً وهذا يعني أنة يمكن استخدام هذا الزيت في فصل الصيف لدرجات حرارة تصل الى 40 درجة مئوية او 45 درجة مئوية بوجود الرمز40 كما يمكن استخدام نفس هذا الزيت في فصل الشتاء الى درجات حرارة منخفضة تصل من سالب 10 الى سالب 15 درجة مئوية بوجود الرمز10W .
بمعنى ان الاختيار الصحيح لهذا التصنيف تعتمد علية عدة تسهيلات أهمها أنه باستطاعتنا تشغيل محرك السيارة في المناطق الباردة التي قد تصل درجة حرارتها في فصل الشتاء الى سالب 7 -10 درجة مئوية كما هو الحال في كل من صنعاء وذمار وبعض المناطق الأخرى ، ذلك عن طريق الاختيار الصحيح للرقم الموجود قبل الحرف (W) ، كذلك الحال بالنسبة لفصل الصيف يكون الاختيار الصحيح للرقم بعد العلامة(- ) في المثال الرقم هو 40 هذا يعني انة بمقدورنا تشغيل المحرك في المناطق الحارة التي تصل درجة حرارتها أثناء الصيف الى موجب 40-45 درجة مئوية كما هو الحال في بعض المحافظات مثل الحديدة ،عدن ، حضرموت وغيرها من المحافظات التي يتميز جوها أثناء الصيف بدرجات حرارة مرتفعة .
هنا يجب ان ننوة انة ليس من الضروري تحميه (تسخين) المحرك في المناخ البارد او المناخ الحار عند بداية تشغيل المحرك اذا تم اختيار الزيت حسب اللزوجة اختيارا صحيحاَ ، اذ ان الاختيار الخاطئ لهذا التصنيف سوف يؤدي الى بلى وتآكل المحرك اثناء بداية التشغيل للمحرك ، فمثلا اختيار زيت المحرك بفئة اللزوجة 40 فقط حسب SAE وأثناء بداية التشغيل للمحرك في المناطق الباردة سيتطلب الأمر فترة زمن من اجل ان تسحب المضخة الزيت الى نظام التزييت حتى تلتحق بكل أجزاء المحرك العاملة ، وفي هذه الحالة سوف يعمل المحرك بما يسمى ( بنظام الامتناع ) عن ضخ الزيت لان لزوجة الزيت في هذه الحالة ستكون عالية وقد يكون متجمدا في حوض التزييت مما يعني أنة يجب تحميه المحرك ( تسخينه ) ، في هذه اللحظات من تسخين المحرك سيعمل المحرك دون تزييت عند ذلك سوف يزداد الاحتكاك وبصورة كبيرة بين اجزائة المختلفة وبالتالي بلى المحرك وتآكله يوما بعد يوم . لذلك كلما كان الزيت اكثر قدرة للمحافظة على السيولة عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة واكثر قدرة للمحافظة على اللزوجة بحيث يكون كافياَ لتكوين طبقة زيتية عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة ، كلما كان سحب الزيت والتحاقه بنظام التزييت أسرع عند انخفاض درجات الحرارة ويعمل على تبريد بخار الاحتكاك عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة ، بذلك نضمن حماية المحرك من التأثر وبالتالي حمايته من التآكل والبلى عند الاختيار الصحيح لفئة اللزوجة حسب التصنيف SAE ، لذلك ينصح باستخدام الزيوت العامة من حيث اللزوجة التي تحتوي على العلامات الشتوية والصيفية معاَ لانها تحتوي على إضافات مكيفة للزوجة وهذا يعني ان الزيت بأستطاعتة المحافظة على القدرة التشغيلية في مناطق درجات الحرارة المختلفة للمحرك :

2.زيوت المحركات والاختيار من حيث الجودة حسب التصنيفات ACEA , API .
إن مستوى جودة الزيوت تحدد بمعايير دولية متعارف عليها وأكثر هذه المعايير أو التصنيفات إنتشارا هي :
· نظام تصنيف زيوت المحركات حسب معهد البترول الأمريكي ( API ) .
· نظام تصنيف زيوت المحركات حسب الجمعية الأوروبية لمصنعي السيارات ACEA أولا : التصنيف حسب معهد البترول الامريكي( Americn Petroleum Institue ) API
تأسس هذا التصنيف عام 1947م ويتكون من ثلاث فئات تعني بنوعية او جودة زيوت المحركات .
أ. (S)API "S " – service ويعني الخدمة وهو مخصص للمحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين .
ب. (C) API " C " – Commercial - يعني تجاري وهو مخصص للمحركات التي تعمل بالديزل .
ج. (EC) API (Energy conserving ) زيوت محافظة على الطاقة .
فئات (S) API للمحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين :
- الفئات القديمة (SA, SB , SC , SD , SE , SF SG , SH ) API
الفئات المعمول بها حاليا (SJ , SL, SM ) API
هذه الرموز تكون موجودة عادة على علبة الزيت ، فكلما كان الحرف الهجائي الى الامام ، كلما كان الزيت اكثر جودة وذو خواص تشغيلية جيدة ، فمثلا فئات الزيوت SL احسن من فئات الزيوت API SH SJوفئات الزيوت , SM احسن من فئات الزيوت التي قبلها أي API SL.SJ وهكذا ،لكن قد يتساءل البعض ماذا تعني هذه الرموز ؟ ولماذا وضعت على علبة الزيت ؟ وما أهميتها ؟ نجيب على هذا التساؤل بالآتي :
SM API فئة زيوت حديثة وسارية المفعول تم تبنيها بتاريخ 30/11/2004 م وهي فئات زيوت صممت لتوفر أفضل مقاومة للأكسدة أفضل حماية من الرواسب والبلى ، وأفضل أداء في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة خلال فترة خدمة الزيت .وهي صالحة للاستخدام في محركات السيارات التي تعمل بالبنزين التي صنعت من عام 2004 م وحتى الآن .
SL API فئة زيوت حديثة وسارية المفعول تم تبنيها في 1 - 7 -2001م ، وهي صالحة لكل المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين التي صنعت من عام 2001م حتى عام 2004 م وهي صنعت لتضمن خواص أحسن عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة.
API SJفئة زيوت سارية المفعول تم تبنيها في 6-11-1995م ، ورخص لها للاستخدام في 15-10-1996م ، زيوت هذه الفئة مخصصة لكل محركات البنزين موديل (1996 -2001م ). هذه الفئة استبدلت بدلاً من الفئات القديمة التي قبلها المستخدمة في المحركات الأكثر قدماً وهي فئات زيوت تتمتع بخواص تشغيلية عالية الجودة .

وفي بلدان عديدة لا زالت فئات الزيوت التي تم استبعادها ( القديمة) ما زال يعمل بها ومسموح باستخدامها لان السيارات التي تعمل بتلك الزيوت ما زالت موجودة فمثلا فئات الزيوت بالماركة SG API تم تبني هذه الفئات من الزيوت في عام 1988م وهي مخصصة لمحركات البنزين من طراز 1993م حتى 1995 م وقد حلت محل فئات الزيوت الاكثر قدما مثل SE , SF
بمعنى فئات هذه الزيوت لا يسمح استخدامها في محركات السيارات الحديثة التي صنعت من العام 1996 م وما بعد هذا العام ، وينصح باستخدام فئات الزيوت الأكثر حداثة المذكورة آنفاَ مثل (.SM . SL . SJ )API
فئات الزيوت للمحركات التي تعمل بالديزل طبقًا ل API ( فئات C)
الفئات القديمة : (API ( CA ,CB,CC ,CD,CD-II , CE
الفئات المعمول بها حاليا : API ( CF , CF-2,CF-4,CG-4,CH-4, CI-4, CI-4 plus, CJ-4 )

كما هو الحال بالنسبة لفئات الزيوت الخاصة بمحركات البنزين ،كلما كان الحرف الهجائي من الحروف الانجليزية للأمام ، كلما كان الزيت حديثا وللمحركات الاكثر حداثة بحيث تلبي المتطلبات الحديثة لهذه المحركات بمعنى فئات الزيوت CJ-4 API احدث من فئات الزيوت
CH-4, CI-4, CI-4 plus وسوف نتناولها بالتفصيل :
§ CJ-4 فئة زيوت حديثة سارية المفعول تم تبنيها في اكتوبر عام 2006 م وهي مخصصة للمحركات عالية الحمولة التي تعمل بالديزل ، تلبي المتطلبات للمحركات التي صنعت عام 2007 م من حيث معايير القاء اكاسيد النيتروجين ( NOx) والترسبات الصلبة .
لفئات هذه الزيوت (CJ-4 ) ادخلت شروط في عدة دلائل : الرماد يجب ان يكون اقل من 1.0 % ، كبريت 0.4 % فسفور 0.12 % .من حيث المتطلبات القياسية هذه الفئة تتفوق على فئات الزيوت الاقدم منها (CI-4 ، plus CI. كما انها تحمل تغيرات كبيرة بالاشتراطات التي تلبي متطلبات المحركات التي تلبي المتطلبات البيئية الحديثة بالمقاييس للعام 2007 م وللمودلات الاكثر حداثة .
§ CI-4 plus فئة زيوت سارية المفعول تم تبنيها في عام 2004 م كفئة زيوت اضافية الى فئة الزيوت CI-4 .هذه الفئة من الزيوت صنعت لتلبي المواصفات الحديثة التي يتطلبها مصنعو المعدات الاصلية مثل كاتربلير اي سي اف (caterpillar ECF-1) و ماك (Mack EO-N premium plus 03 و وكامونز (Cummins 20078 ) التي تتطلب قيم محدودة للرقم القلوي كحدود دنيا (TBN). زيوت هذه الفئة تجتاز الاختبارات العالية من حيث تكون السناج ، كذلك تجتاز اختبارات اللزوجة واختبار الترسبات على المكابس ونقاوتها .
تتميز بثبات عالي للقص مقارنة بفئة الزيوت CI-4
§ CI-4 – فئة زيوت سارية المفعول تم تبنيها عام 2002م وهي صالحة لمحركات الديزل ذات الدورات العالية التي صنعت في عام 2002م وتلبي المتطلبات من حيث إنبعاث غازات العادم السامة لعام 2004م وهذه الفئة صنعت لمحركات الديزل مع مسترجع للغازات العادمة exhaust gas recirculation ))EGR والتي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على 0.5% من الكبريت وهي استبدلت بدلاً من الفئات CD ,CE , CF , CG-4 .
§ الفئة CH-4 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها في 1/12/1998م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية السرعة رباعية الدورة وتلبي المتطلبات لعام 1998 من حيث إنبعاث غازات العادم السامة ، كذلك تلبي المتطلبات للمحركات الأوربية والتي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على 0.5% من الكبريت ، وتختلف عن الفئة API CG - 4 بأنه يسمح لها بالاستخدام في المحركات التي تستخدم وقود يحتوي على نسبة كبريت أعلى من 0.5% وهذه الميزة تعتبر مهمة للبلدان المنتشرة فيها وقود ديزل بنسبة عالية من الكبريت مثل (أمريكا الجنوبية/ آسيا وأفريقيا) هذه الفئة تلبي المتطلبات من حيث تقليل بلى الصمامات والتقليل من تكوين السناج (Soot) .استبدلت عوضاً عن CD,CE, CF-4, CG-4 .
§ الفئة CG-4 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1995م وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية السرعة عالية الحمولة رباعية الدورة التي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على كبريت أقل من 0. 5 %هذه الفئة فعالة في إخماد تكون السناج في المكابس الناتج من ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وتقلل من البلى وتكون الرغاوي ، وكذلك تقلل من تفاعلات الأكسدة وغيرها . تلبي متطلبات المعايير الأمريكية من حيث انبعاث الغازات السامة ، استبدلت عوضاً عن CD , CE , CF-4 .
· الفئة CF-4 - فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1990م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل القوية عالية السرعة رباعية الدورة والتي تمتلك معزز للشحن وبدون معزز للمحركات الموضوعة على القاطرات - تلبي متطلبات الفئة CE علاوة على أنها تتمتع بخواص مقللة لتكون السناج على المكابس . تم الموافقة عليها بأن تستخدم مع الفئة API SG وممكن أن تستخدم لمحركات البنزين للسيارات الخفيفة وذات الحمل الصغير API CF-4/SG وتلبي المتطلبات من حيث التقليل من غازات العادم السامة .
· الفئة CF-2 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1994م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية الحمولة ثنائية الدورة ، تعمل بفاعلية على إخماد بلى الاسطوانات وإخماد توضع الفحم على حلقات المكابس . استبدلت بدلاً من الفئة CD-II في المحركات الأكثر قدماً .
· CF فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1994م وهي مخصصة للمحركات بموزع لرش الوقود للمحركات التي تعمل بوقود يحتوي على كبريت أعلى من 0.5 %، وتتمتع بخواص مقاومة للبلى ومقاومة للتآكل وخواص تخمد تكوين السناج على المكابس، استبدلت بدلاً من API CD في فالمحركات الأكثر قدماً .
API ( EC) وهي زيوت تحافظ على الطاقة وتعتبر مجموعة جديدة من زيوت المحركات عالية الجودة وتتكون من زيوت منخفضة اللزوجة وسهلة الانسياب وتعمل على تخفيض نفقات الوقود بحسب الاختبارات لمحركات البنزين من 1.5% إلى 2.7% . مثل الفئة API Sj /EC .

الزيوت العامة ( من أجل محركات البنزين والديزل ) ويرمز لها برمزين مضاعفة الرمز الأول يعتبر الأساس أما الرمز الثاني فيعبر إلى إمكانية أستخدام هذا الزيت لمحرك من نوع آخر .
فمثلاً : API CG-4 /SH تعتبرفئات زيت مخصصة اساساَ من أجل الاستخدام لمحركات الديزل لكن ممكن استخدامها لمحركات البنزين التي فرض عليها زيوت الفئة API SH وما قبلها SG,SF,SE وهكذا .
اذن اذا كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالبنزين يجب اختيار فئات الزيوت التي يوجد بها الحرف(S)
حسب تصنيف معهد البترول الامريكي ، واذا كان محرك السيارة يعمل بالديزل يجب اختيار فئات الزيوت التي يوجد بها الحرف (C) وحسب سنة التصنيع للمحرك كما هو مشار إلية اعلاة
.
ولمعرفة علامة API الحقيقية فأن الزيت الذي يتطابق مع المتطلبات من حيث الجودة لفئات الزيوت المعمول بها وعمل لها الفحوصات الاساسية حسب API وSAE يوجد على بطاقتها علامة دائرية مرسوم عليها رمز الخدمة service symbol API فيؤشر لدرجة اللزوجة بــــــــSAE وفئات الجودة بــــــــ API وفي العلامة الدائرية ممكن ان يرمز لدرجة المحافظة على الطاقة ( التقليل من صرف الوقود- مقتصدة بالوقود) Energy Conserving
لذلك عند اختيار ماركة زيوت التزييت للمحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي من المهم الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الاختيار الصحيح لفئة الزيوت باللزوجة حسب التصنيف SAE وفي هذه الحالة سوف يضمن الزيت تشغيل المحرك بصورة جيدة وخاصة في المناخ البارد ويضمن تزييت المحرك بصورة ثابتة عند ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وعند الأحمال الثقيلة ، والاختيار الصحيح لفئات الجودة حسب API سوف يضمن تغيير الزيت بشكل دوري وصحيح لان الزيت عالي الجودة والمخصص للمحرك المعين سيحافظ على خصائصه في التزييت لمدة أطول في المحرك وبالتالي نضمن تغيير الزيت بفترات أطول مما هو مسموح به من قبل مصنعي محركات السيارات مع الاحتفاظ بقدرة الزيت على التزييت ، وبذلك يكون المحرك آمناَ من العواقب السلبية التي قد تطرأ للمحرك أثناء التشغيل او بعدة ، فتزداد فترة خدمته وفي الغالب يجتاز عمرة الافتراضي .
أما عن الأسئلة التي قد تتبادر في أذهان البعض عن الفترة اللازمة لتغيير الزيت من المحرك. متى وكيف يتم ذلك ؟ لماذا تسوّد بعض الزيوت بعد السير لبعض المئات من الكيلو مترات؟ ولماذا بعضها تبقى نقية وصافية حتى بعد قطع مسافات طويلة؟
للإجابة على هذه الاستفسارات نوجز الآتي:
تأتي أهمية تغيير الزيوت بين فترة وأخرى لإزالة الأوساخ من الزيت التي تراكمت أثناء التشغيل والتي بمرور الوقت بالتدريج تعمل على خفض مستوى الخواص التزيتية للزيت فأثناء عملية الاستخدام تتغير مركبات الزيت الأساسية وتستنفذ الإضافات التي أضيفت للزيت وذلك بسبب التسخين وتفاعلات الاحتراق داخل المحرك.
وبقدر الحاجة المتكررة لتغيير الزيت إلا أنها تعتبر الطريقة الأرخص لإطالة عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته.
وتعتبر زيوت المحركات الحديثة منتجات ذات جودة عالية بكل المواصفات الضرورية إلا أنها لا تعتبر ثابتة بصورة مطلقة فدرجات الحرارة العالية والماء المتكونين من احتراق المركبات الكبريتية واحتراق الأجزاء الصلبة الحاتة (الآكلة) تساهم إلى حد كبير في إضعاف قدرة الزيت في تحقيق وظائفه بالشكل المطلوب، فالأحماض والماء والسناج المتكونة في الزيت لا يمكن إزالتها منه إلا بتغييره.
لذلك زيوت المحركات يجب تغييرها بين فترة وأخرى بما يتناسب والتعليمات من حيث تشغيل السيارة بحيث لا تتجاوز المدة التي فرضها مصنعي السيارات بقطع المسافات بالكيلومترات.
فقديماًً كان ينصح بتغيير الزيت كل 3000 كم –4000 كيلومتر أما اليوم ولما تتمتع به المحركات الحديثة من فاعلية عالية وكلها تستهلك زيوتاًً بكميات قليلة، ولما تمتع به زيوت المحركات من مواصفات عالية الجودة وذلك بعد إدخال التكنولوجيا الحديثة في تنقيتها وإضافة الإضافات المختلفة الخاصة بتحسين خواصها التشغيلية قام غالبية مصنعي السيارات بتعديل النصائح الخاصة بفترات تغيير الزيت من المحرك.
فبعد إجراء اختبارات عديدة لأكثر من 20 ماركة زيت مختلفة على أساس معدني (نفطي) لأكثر من 75 سيارة تاكسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
وفي غضون 22 شهراً من الاختبارات وبعد أن قطع كل محرك مسافة قدرها 96.540ألف كيلو متر (تقريباً عشرة أشهر)، طبقاً كان الزيت يغير كل 9654 آلاف كيلو متر هذا تقريباً يزيد بمرتين على المدة التي ينصح بها مصنعي السيارات أثناء استغلال المكائن من نوع التاكسي في الظروف الصعبة.
عندئذٍ تسع ماركات من الزيوت امتلكت التصنيف SAE10W-30 وهي volvolaine,quaker state,pennzoil,
Mobil,texaco,shell,esso superflo,castrol,GTX.​وإحدى عشر ماركة امتلكت التصنيف SAE 5W-30. منها ثلاث ماركات على أساس اصطناعي وهي mobil 1, pennzoil performance,valvoline durablend.
هنا نَذكر أن المصنعين للزيوت تقسم الماركات بما يتناسب ونظام درجات حرارة التشغيل للزيوت فمثلاً في الماركة: 5w-30 يوجد عددين، هذا يعني أن الزيت شامل (عام) وصالح للاستخدام في فصل الصيف وفصل الشتاء.
فالعدد “5” يوضح إلى درجة إلزوجه الزيت عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة أما الحرف (W) من الكلمة Winter وتعني شتاًء بمعنى أن يمكن استخدام هذا الزيت في فصل الشتاء.
أما العدد “30” – (لزوجه الزيت عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة) ويوضح إلى إمكانية استخدام الزيت في فصل الصيف.
وبعد فك المحرك إلى أجزاء وإجراء قياس لروافع الصمامات وعمود الكامات وحلقات المكبس وغيرها وذلك باستخدام آلات تصل دقتها إلى 0.0001 – 0.00001 بوصة.
وبغض النظر عن ماركة الزيت المستخدمة تبين أن درجة البلى عند كل المحركات تقريباً كانت متساوية.
كذلك كل الدلائل الأخرى أثناء اختبار الزيت ضمنت الحماية بشكل مماثل وكلها أظهرت أفضلية من ناحية الحد من ظهور نواتج الأكسدة والتي بمقدورها أن تعرقل دوران الزيت بحرية مطلقة، فالزيوت التي خضعت للاختبار ضمنت الحماية الكاملة للمحرك عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة ودرجات الحرارة المنخفضة.
لذلك مصنعي السيارات بعد إجراء هذه التجارب قاموا بتعديل فترات تغيير الزيت من المحرك فأصبح تغيير الزيت كل 12.068 ألف كيلوا متر وذلك أثناء التشغيل في الظروف العادية وكل 9454 ألف كيلو متر أثناء التشغيل في الظروف الصعبة.
هنا يجب أن ننوه أنه يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار لظروف التشغيل الصعبة في الجمهورية اليمنية (كالسير المتكرر في الطرق الترابية والجبلية والوقوف المتكرر في المدن أثناء الازدحام أو في المناطق ذات المناخات الحارة كل هذا يتطلب تغيير الزيت بفترات أقل مما هو مسموح به من قبل مصنعي السيارات.
وهناك مفهوماً خاطئاً لدى البعض من حيث قتامة (اسوداد الزيت) وذلك بعد قطع مسافات قليلة وينصح بتغيير الزيت بصورة مستعجلة باعتبار أن الزيت فقد فاعليته أو باعتقاد أنه سيعمل على اتساخ المحرك، هذا الاعتقاد خاطئ وما يحدث هو العكس تماماً فالزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الإضافات المنظفة – المشتتة للأوساخ والتي بسرعة كبيرة في بعض الأحيان لبعض المئات من الكيلومترات، تعمل هذه الإضافات على التقاط الأوساخ والترسبات ونواتج الاحتراق إليها وتمنع تكونها على المكابس فتحافظ على هذه الأوساخ والترسبات بصورة معلقة في الزيت فأثناء تغيير الزيت تزال هذه الأوساخ مع الزيت وبذلك تعمل على تنظيف المحرك من هذه الترسبات، وهذا ما يفسر اسوداد الزيوت.
أما إذا بقي الزيت نقي وصافي بعد السير لعدة آلاف من الكيلو مرات فهذا دليل أن الزيت المستخدم لا يتمتع بالخواص المنظفة ومن الضروري تغييره أو استبداله بزيت من نوع يتمتع بالخواص المنظفة.
ولكي يتم التغيير بسهولة ويسر يفضل أن يجرى والمحرك ساخن عندئذٍ ينساب الزيت بسهولة فتخرج معه الأوساخ بانتظام ويكون إزالتها من على المحرك أحسن مما لو أجري التغيير والمحرك بارداً.
وتعتبر زيوت التزييت المستعملة بقايا ونفايات ضارة بصحة المستخدم بشكل مباشر لما تحتويه الزيوت المستعملة من معادن وأجزاء وسخة تراكمت عليها أثناء الاستخدام حيث تظهر هذه المواد عند تغيير البقايا الصلبة التي يحتويها الزيت (مصفاة الزيت-المرشح) والذي يجب أن يفرغ من مخلفات الزيت كلما غير الزيت ويجب اتخاذ اللازم لتصريفه بحيث يوضع بإتقان في أماكن مخصصة ولا يجب رميه في الوسط المحيط أو إلقائه في مياه المجاري ولا بأي حال من الأحوال لأن لتر واحد من هذه النفايات كفيلة بأن تفسد وتلوث ملايين اللترات من المياه الجوفية المخصصة للشرب أو المخصصة للاحتياجات الزراعية.


----------



## ali_yasseen (6 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة ... بارك الله بيك


----------



## وضاحة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير


----------



## البورتسوداني (9 سبتمبر 2011)

من اروع المواضيع التي قراتها


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الشرح الوافي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ali_yasseen قال:


> معلومات اكثر من رائعة ... بارك الله بيك


 مشكور اخي الغالي على الرد الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وضاحة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير


 مشكور اختي الغاليه على الرد الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

البورتسوداني قال:


> من اروع المواضيع التي قراتها


 مشكور اخي الغالي على الرد الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> شكرا علي الشرح الوافي


 مشكور اخي الغالي على الرد الطيب


----------



## براء فارس (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخي محمد جاسم العامري ولذلك اقول جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محب الاستخاره (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جهد رائع وشرح متميز ومعلومات مفيدة فر الله لك ولوالديك . اللهم آمين .


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخي محمد جاسم العامري ولذلك اقول جزاك الله كل خير


 اخي نبيل هذا واجبي تجاه الملتقى وانت اخ عزيز عندي مشكور حبي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

محب الاستخاره قال:


> جهد رائع وشرح متميز ومعلومات مفيدة فر الله لك ولوالديك . اللهم آمين .


 تامرني وتدلل عليه ومشكور جدا"على الرد الطيب يا طيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

براء فارس قال:


> بارك الله بيك


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## الفراتي91 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المعلومات المهمة وارجو أن تزودنا بمعلومات عن هندسة التكرير(تكرير النفط)


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الفراتي91 قال:


> شكرا لك على المعلومات المهمة وارجو أن تزودنا بمعلومات عن هندسة التكرير(تكرير النفط)


مشكور اخي على المرور وطلبك احضر الك وتامر وتدلل


----------



## makihariomoke (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 أكتوبر 2012)

makihariomoke قال:


> رائع


مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## mushtaqad (3 ديسمبر 2012)

احسنت و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا"


----------



## احمد قوجاق (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله تعالى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## marine designer (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك موضوع فوق الوصف


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا" على الاطراء الجميل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا" على المرور


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

جزيت خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## LUMA ALNBWANY (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور على معلومات جدا قيمة مفيدة


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 يونيو 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل ارجو من حضرتك ان تتكرم على بكتابة كيفية تصنيع الشحوم بالله عليك لاني بعمل مشروع تصنيع الشحوم بامكانيات بسيطة فلا تبخل على بعلمك و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا ايها العالم المحترم


----------



## حسان عثمان علي (21 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2013)

حسان عثمان علي قال:


> شكرا على المعلومه القيمه


اتمنى من الله ان الموضوع قد افادك


----------



## Ashrafallahham (18 ديسمبر 2014)

انت استاذ رائع


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (19 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت


----------



## saifaldine36 (17 يناير 2015)

fine


----------



## JEVARA101 (19 يناير 2015)

انت فعلا رائع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 فبراير 2015)

JEVARA101 قال:


> انت فعلا رائع


انت الراقي اخي جيفارا


----------

